#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Таблицы по Дхарме

## Ильят

Таблица по подразделениям кармы: 

3. Превью - увеличение по клику

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.03.2010), Дмытро (11.03.2010), Чингис (14.03.2010)

----------


## Ильят

Подразделение ума на семь видов (верное познание/не являющееся верным познанием) по педмету Лориг 

3. Превью - увеличение по клику

----------

Дмытро (11.03.2010), Чингис (14.03.2010)

----------


## Ильят

Подразделение ума на постигающий (определяющий)/не постигающий по предмету Лориг 

3. Превью - увеличение по клику

----------

Дмытро (11.03.2010), Чингис (14.03.2010)

----------


## Ильят

Причина и следствие по предмету Дуйра (вместо "содействующего следствия" - "сопутствующее следствие") 

3. Превью - увеличение по клику

----------

Дмытро (11.03.2010), Чингис (14.03.2010)

----------


## Ильят

Тождество по предмету Дуйра 

3. Превью - увеличение по клику

----------

Дмытро (11.03.2010), Чингис (14.03.2010)

----------


## Ильят

Остальные таблицы:

По Дуйре:

Несуществование самости индивида
Внешнее чувственное (рупа)
Внутреннее чувственное (рупа)
Скандхи
Дхату
Аятаны
Субъект
Вторичный ум (чайтта)

по Лориг:

Подразделение ума на шесть видов

можно найти здесь:
http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2391.html

----------

Echo (12.03.2010), Аминадав (11.03.2010), Дмытро (11.03.2010), Чингис (14.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

Чё т какая-то странная таблица по карме..

----------


## Ильят

А по конструктивней, пожалуйста. В чем странность?

----------


## Zom

Ну всяческие непонятные кармы тут - "нейтральная препятствующая", "неомрачённая", "общая" и т.д... впрочем пояснений никаких в таблице нет что конкретно означает тот или иной вид. Также несколько странно видеть карму Благородного Восьмеричного Пути в разделе "Благой кармы" и более того - тут сказано что она ещё может быть и порочной (что крайне странно).

Согласно Тхераваде, деление четырёхкратное и несколько иное:

1. Благая
2. Неблагая
3. И-благая-и-не-благая
4. Камма, ведущая к окончанию всякой каммы (= Камма Благородного Восьмеричного Пути).

----------


## Ильят

Вся информация взята мной из следующих источников:

Чже Цонкапа. "Большое руководство к этапам Пути Пробуждения" (Ламрим ченмо). Перевод с тибетского А. Кугявичуса под общей редакцией А. Терентьева. "Нартанг". С-Петербург, 1994

Донец А. М. "Доктрина зависимого возникновения в тибето-монгольской схоластике" (развернутое изложение на основе переводов с тибетского учебников Кунчен Чжамьян Шадбы "Учение о зависимом возникновении" и "Критическое исследование учения о зависимом возникновении"). Улан-Удэ, Изд-во БНЦ СО РАН, 2004

Из второго источника (стр.100): "Не осуществляющие забрасывание деяния – нейтральные (lung ma bstan) – не способное явить приятное или неприятное – плод своего полного созревания." А также непорочные благие деяния.
Нейтральное деяние делится на два: оскверненное (bsgribs) и не оскверненное (ma bsgribs). Первое относится к деяниям типа деяний обладателей клеш в высшем Мире. Второе относится к деяниям типа работы. Разграничение основывается на том, является или не является обладателем клеши совершающий нейтральное деяние. Нейтральные неоскверненные подразделяются на четыре вида: (уазаны в таблице). Нетральные деяния не относятся к деяниям санскары - второго члена [Вместерожденная, л.31]."

стр. 98: "Благие деяния делятся на порочные (zag bcas) благие деяния, вызывающие реализацию сансарного блаженства, и непорочные (zag med) благие деяния, вызывающие реализацию блаженства освобождения [Суматишилабхадра, л.9]. Такое подразделение не совсем точно, поскольку непорочные деяния не осуществляют забрасывание.
Порочное деяние - являющаяся порочной и иной, чем клеша, активность ума (cetana), вызываемая клешей. Непорочное деяние - психический элемент активность ума, являющаяся иным, чем клеша, представляющим собой тонкое усилие (rtsol ba), умственным фактором (rnam rtog), вызываемым привычкой (bag chags, васана) клеши [Гедун Дандар, 2, л.12-13]."

Ну и так далее. Благая непорочная у Святого - с т. з. школ, кроме прасангики (сватантрика, например) - у бодхисаттв трех чистых земель (8-10) - когда клеш уже нет, а их отпечатки еще есть. С т.з. прасангики вообще нет непорочной кармы, т.к. здесь и отпечатки являются порочными.

А что значит "И-благая-и-не-благая"?

----------

Zom (11.03.2010)

----------


## Ильят

Здесь есть словарь с определениями:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12912

----------


## Zom

> А что значит "И-благая-и-не-благая"?


Это означает, что действие одновременно и хорошее и плохое. Например (как я понимаю) - убийство во благо, или ложь во спасение и т.д. и т.п. Результат в таком случае будет аналогичным - и хорошим и плохим (правда не знаю, "в одном наборе" или будет разнесён во времени получения).

Кстати, вот интересный фрагмент из какой-то сутты нашёл (из статьи):

"Listen, householder, some teachers give the teaching and are of the view that those who kill living beings must without exception go to the woeful states, falling to hell; that those who steal must without exception go to the woeful states, falling to hell; that those who commit adultery must without exception go to the woeful states, falling to hell; that those who lie must without exception go to the woeful states, falling to hell. Disciples of those teachers, thinking, 'Our teacher gives the teaching and is of the view that those who kill living beings must all fall into hell,' conceive the view thus, 'I have killed living beings. Therefore I, too, must go to hell.' Not relinquishing that speech and that view, he indeed goes to hell, just as if pushed there by force. 

"As for the Tathagata, fully enlightened Buddha, he arises in the world ... He speaks in dispraise of killing living beings ... stealing ... adultery ... lying, in many ways, and teaches, 'Killing of living beings ... stealing ... adultery ... lying should be abandoned.' A disciple of the Teacher, reflecting thus, 'The Blessed One speaks in dispraise of killing living beings ... in many a way, and teaches the abandoning of killing living beings. I have killed many beings already. That killing of living beings by me is not good, is not worthy. I will suffer on account of those actions, and on their account I will not be beyond reproof.' Reflecting in this way, he gives up killing of living beings, and is one who abandons the killing of living beings from that moment on. Thus does he abandon that bad kamma ... 


То есть если считаешь, что ты совершил зло, и обязательно попадёшь в ад - то имея такое воззрение на самом деле после смерти отправишься в ад. А чтобы туда не попасть, надобно иметь иное воззрение, о том, что "делаение зла - плохо, я буду страдать из-за этих злых поступков и меня будут порицать за это". Имея такое воззрение, человек перестаёт делать зло, и с того момента он является тем, кто отбросил делание зла. И так он оставляет ту плохую камму (и в ад уже совсем не факт что попадёт - вспоминаем, например, историю с Ангулималой).

----------

До (11.03.2010), Ильят (11.03.2010)

----------


## Ильят

Спасибо.

Я в английском туговат...

Эти смешанные деяния в этих источниках указаны как "бело-черные" с разнополярными мотивацией и поступком, и распределяются по тетралемме: 1. благая (белая) мотивация (деяние ума) с неблагим (черным) поступком (деяния тела и/или речи); 2. неблагая (черная) мотивация с благим (белым) поступком; 3. оба благие; 4. оба не благие. И так как мотивация определяет место забрасывания (3 благих или 3 неблагих), то по ней определяется общий "цвет" деяния: 1. черное деяние с белым полным созреванием - в общем, благое; 2. белое деяние с черным полным созреванием - в общем, неблагое; и т.д.
А деяния тела, речи определяют, что будет "вкушаться" (ощущаться) в месте забрасывания.

----------


## Zom

> И так как мотивация определяет место забрасывания (3 благих или 3 неблагих), то по ней определяется общий "цвет" деяния: 1. черное деяние с белым полным созреванием - в общем, благое; 2. белое деяние с черным полным созреванием - в общем, неблагое; и т.д.


А тут вот на самом деле есть нюанс. Когда имеется благая мотивация, но неблагой поступок, то на деле имеется 2 мотивации, ибо невозможно совершить неблагое, имея благую мотивацию. Поэтому при такой камме есть две мотивации в одном наборе (или скажем.. быстро чередующиеся) - и благая и неблагая - я думаю именно поэтому она и выделена в отдельный класс каммы, а не является частным случаем благой или неблагой.

То есть - "убийство это плохо, но фрица я завалю" -). Есть мотивация убить, есть мотивация спасти от фрица.

----------


## Ильят

Во втором источнике сказано, что деяниями тела и речи являются помыслы-побуждения (bsam pa) - конкретные импульсы, направленные на конкретные действия тела и речи, в отличие от четаны (sems pa) - деяния ума.

Там же: "Джанжа Ринпоче: «Так, убийство одного индивида ради спасения жизни многих: хотя по особенности поступка оно порождает страдание – плод, соответствующий причине, но поскольку по особенности помысла приводит к появлению блаженства – плода полного созревания, то будет деянием, в котором черное деяние соединено с белым полным созреванием. Если же взять деяние типа совершения дара с помыслом убить многих, то по особенности поступка появятся два плода, соответствующих причине – короткая жизнь и большое достояние, а по особенности помысла появится только страдание – плод, свойственный полному созреванию. Поэтому оно будет деянием, в котором белое деяние соединено с черным полным созреванием».
У деяния, осуществляющего забрасывание, самым главным является побуждение (мотивация), а у деяния, осуществляющего завершение – поступок. Поэтому, если некто совершил убийство ради спасения множества людей, то это деяние оценивается как черное с белым созреванием; в общем - хорошее. А когда становятся духовным лицом с намерением обманывать многих, то это – белое деяние с черным плодом; в общем – нехорошее. Помысел имеет первостепенное значение."

----------

Zom (11.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Во втором источнике сказано, что деяниями тела и речи являются помыслы-побуждения (bsam pa) - конкретные импульсы, направленные на конкретные действия тела и речи, в отличие от четаны (sems pa) - деяния ума.


Спасибо, интересно. В Тхераваде такого, насколько я понимаю, нет.




> Поэтому, если некто совершил убийство ради спасения множества людей, то это деяние оценивается как черное с белым созреванием; в общем - хорошее.


Так вот откуда идёт оправдание буддистами убийств.. -)
С позиции Тхеравады иначе. Убийца получит за подобное действие два плода, а не один - хороший и плохой. 
Просветлённый же не способен совершить "убийства во благо" в принципе (даже если надо убить таракана ради спасения квадраллиона людей -)

----------


## Ильят

Спасибо.
Да, я слышал, что в Тхераваде так: "Просветлённый же не способен совершить "убийства во благо" в принципе". Что в любом случае следует держать обеты пратимокши. В Махаяне иначе - обеты пратимокши можно преступить ради обетов бодхисаттвы, которые считаются выше. Одно из 46 вторичных падений бодхисаттвы: "Пренебрежение благом существ из-за обетов пратимокши".

----------

Zom (11.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

Интересно, никогда не слышал прежде. То есть пратимокша всегда считается вторичной по сравнению с обетами бодхисаттвы в Махаяне??

----------


## До

> А тут вот на самом деле есть нюанс. Когда имеется благая мотивация, но неблагой поступок, то на деле имеется 2 мотивации, ибо невозможно совершить неблагое, имея благую мотивацию. Поэтому при такой камме есть две мотивации в одном наборе (или скажем.. быстро чередующиеся) - и благая и неблагая - я думаю именно поэтому она и выделена в отдельный класс каммы, а не является частным случаем благой или неблагой.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Во втором источнике сказано, что деяниями тела и речи являются помыслы-побуждения (bsam pa) - конкретные импульсы, направленные на конкретные действия тела и речи, в отличие от четаны (sems pa) - деяния ума.


Эта поправка никак не решает проблему затронутую Зомом.
Назвали поступок тела и речи _побуждением_, но для этого побуждения всё равно нужна _четана_.

Не может быть неблагого поступка с благой мотивацией, и наоборот. Даже если человек неведал, что творит, то это значит у него было неведение, значит мотивация была не благая, а омраченная неведением.




> Спасибо, интересно. В Тхераваде такого, насколько я понимаю, нет.


Есть та же самая проблема, но решена она может быть иначе. Будда сказал "_Intention, I tell you, is kamma. Intending, one does kamma by way of body, speech, & intellect._" (_Cetanāhaṃ, bhikkhave, kammaṃ vadāmi. Cetayitvā kammaṃ karoti – kāyena vācāya manasā_. AN 6.63). И пошло поехало... Это очень сложная фраза допускающая кучу трактовок, которые и были в последствии даны.

----------

Zom (12.03.2010)

----------


## Ильят

> Интересно, никогда не слышал прежде. То есть пратимокша всегда считается вторичной по сравнению с обетами бодхисаттвы в Махаяне??


Да, это так.

----------

Zom (12.03.2010)

----------


## Ильят

[QUOTE=До;314923]Эта поправка никак не решает проблему затронутую Зомом.
Назвали поступок тела и речи _побуждением_, но для этого побуждения всё равно нужна _четана_.

Да, для намеренного действия четана нужна обязательно. Четан может быть несколько, но одна из них будет определяющей - для чего всё это делается.

Не может быть неблагого поступка с благой мотивацией, и наоборот. Даже если человек неведал, что творит, то это значит у него было неведение, значит мотивация была не благая, а омраченная неведением.

Про неблагой поступок с благой мотивацией - сложный вопрос. Мотивация, омраченная неведением, может быть и благой.

----------


## До

> Про неблагой поступок с благой мотивацией - сложный вопрос.


Асанга пишет "_What is action that is black and white and that produces black and white results? It is action of the realm of sense pleasures (kāmapratisaṃyukta) that is black in intention (āśaya) but white in its means (prayoga), or action that is black in its means but white in intention_." Где ашая и прайога, это два из пяти элементов поступка (убийства), ашая, это намерение (vadhakacitta), а прайога (средства), это собственно убивание.
Так вот я полагаю, что такая ситуация может возникнуть только случайно. Например хотел дать еды, но случайно, не намеренно, во время этого как-то убил. (Или наоборот хотел отравить, но накормил чистой пищей.)

В остальных случаях должны быть разные четаны, а значит и разные поступки.




> Мотивация, омраченная неведением, может быть и благой.


Хм. Да (с т.з. благого рождения, но не пути).

ps.



> С позиции Тхеравады иначе. Убийца получит за подобное действие два плода, а не один - хороший и плохой.


Будда же не так обьясняет. Он говорит есть темно-светлый поступок с темно-светлым плодом (ед.ч.), а не, что у него будет несколько плодов (мн.ч.) светлый и темный. http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....235.than.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....057.nymo.html
Судя по второй ссылке, смесь омрачений (afflictions) может давать такие поступки.

----------


## Ильят

Сообщение от *До* 
В остальных случаях должны быть разные четаны, а значит и разные поступки.

Согласен, четаны - деяния ума разные, но сходятся в одном деянии тела, причем одна четана (неблагая) подчиняется другой (благой), действует в "русле" главной. Это должно влиять и на конечный плод. Другой пример - родитель, шлепающий своего ребенка. 

Сообщение от *До* 
Хм. Да (с т.з. благого рождения, но не пути).

А если обычный человек (не святой) движется по пути, признавая дхармы, в том числе себя, наделенными атманом, то есть, пребывает в неведении, он же накапливает омраченную благую карму - которая "не является самим источником страданий, а лишь относится к источнику страданий" (Ламрим). С т.з. прасангики неомраченной кармы вообще нет, т.к. даже отпечатки клеш у бодхисаттв 8-10 земель омрачают.

----------


## Fritz

А разве четана не всегда одинаковая, а отличается лишь четанируемое?

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Одно из 46 вторичных падений бодхисаттвы: "Пренебрежение благом существ из-за обетов пратимокши".


Прошу прощения, но где это вы нашли? В списке, известном мне, такого нет. Можно ссылку на источник, или хоть номер этого обета?

----------


## До

> Согласен, четаны - деяния ума разные, но сходятся в одном деянии тела, причем одна четана (неблагая) подчиняется другой (благой), действует в "русле" главной. Это должно влиять и на конечный плод. Другой пример - родитель, шлепающий своего ребенка.


По идее, четана уже действие, сходиться ему нет необходимости. На счет подчинения четан и действия в руслах - про такое мне не попадалось, это было бы и странно. В нашем случае неблагая четана действует в "русле" благой - абсурд. У неблагой четаны явно должно быть другое русло, идущее в противоположную сторону, чем у благой.

Насколько я понял, в сложной ситуации, в смешанном поступке будет - некоторые действия полностью завершенные, а некоторые частично. Вот и всё.




> _Хм. Да (с т.з. благого рождения, но не пути)._
> 
> А если обычный человек (не святой) движется по пути, признавая дхармы, в том числе себя, наделенными атманом, то есть, пребывает в неведении, он же накапливает омраченную благую карму - которая "не является самим источником страданий, а лишь относится к источнику страданий" (Ламрим). С т.з. прасангики неомраченной кармы вообще нет, т.к. даже отпечатки клеш у бодхисаттв 8-10 земель омрачают.


"_Не является самим источником страданий, а лишь относится к источнику страданий_" - такие, не русские фразы я не понимаю.
"_Даже отпечатки клеш у бодхисаттв 8-10 земель омрачают_" - клеш же, вот еслиб мудрость омрачала было бы интереснее.
"_С т.з. прасангики неомраченной кармы вообще нет_" - только поступки (четана) могут быть омраченными или нет, если некчему применить понятие омраченности, то оно теряет смысл, а ведь это ключевое буддийское понятие.
"_Пребывает в неведении, он же накапливает омраченную благую карму_" - так я и согласился, можно сказать, что есть два вида неведения.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Прошу прощения, но где это вы нашли? В списке, известном мне, такого нет. Можно ссылку на источник, или хоть номер этого обета?


У Берзина можно глянуть - http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...a_pledges.html

----------


## Dron

Ильят, а по объектам отрицания у вас есть таблица?

----------


## Ильят

Dron, нет пока.

----------

